# Our Cavalier diagnosed with heart murmur today



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, we took our 8 1/2 year old Cavalier King Charles to the vet today. She detected a heart murmur and confirmed he's deaf in one ear. (we knew he was losing his hearing, but wanted to make sure) He doesn't have any other symptoms which is good for now. However, it still worries me. He doesn't need to be on medicine right now. We will just have to keep an eye on him and she wants to re-evaluate him in a few months to see how it progresses. I'm currently trying to research everything I can to educate myself on this issue. I've always known it was an issue with Cavaliers and have read about it, but now I feel like I need to know more.

Outwest's Tess is going through something similar so I know she can relate. It's just hard to take being we lost our Vizsla not too long ago. It's really making me re-evaluate a few things now. Such as, re-evaluating where we are getting our Golden Retriever puppy from. 

Sigh.........I don't even want to think of what's to come.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am sorry that your Cavalier King Charles is having problems. Any health problems with a dog you love worry you! I hope that with time you become accustomed to this symptom and that it proves to be very benign. I know that when one of my dogs, or I myself, are (am) *first* diagnosed with something new that it is often more frightening than it later becomes. I am not a medical person, but I hope that this is the case with your precious dog. 

I love that breed, but didn't want to go that route because of their numerous health problems. Of course I chose a Giant Breed, which has a shorter lifespan than smaller dogs! Wouldn't it be nice if all our dogs could be vital and healthy forever? In the meantime, I hope that your vet can assuage some of your worries. My daughter had mitral valve prolapse as a child and she grew out of it. I have it and, although it worried me greatly when I was first diagnosed with it, I have come to be very relaxed about it 30+ years after the diagnosis! (In case you don't know, mitral valve prolapse also causes a heart murmur, a murmur with a click. )

Big Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would maybe see a cardiologist with a CKC. I think it would be beneficial for you to visit one.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Rainheart said:


> I would maybe see a cardiologist with a CKC. I think it would be beneficial for you to visit one.


You made me feel like a real dummy, Rainheart. Your one line was far more helpful than all my blabbering. Thank you so much for posting!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your CKC's diagnosis. 

I too recommend seeing a Cardiologist.
My thoughts and and prayers are with you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> You made me feel like a real dummy, Rainheart. Your one line was far more helpful than all my blabbering. Thank you so much for posting!!!
> 
> NewfieMom


 I do usually like to type more, but I don't have exactly as much time as I used to with vet school. So I try to keep it short and sweet. I hope that they do go visit a cardiologist!! That's where I'd be if B boy was ever diagnosed with a heart murmur.


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear that. My CKC, Josh, is 5 yo and I'm constantly worried everytime we have a vet check.

Hoping for the best possible outcome for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I did a lot of research over the weekend. I will be calling the LSU veterinary school to see about an appointment. From what I understand, the heart murmur is probably caused from Mitral Valve Disease. I do want to see a cardiologist just to make sure we have all bases covered and know what to expect. Always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Saints girl said:


> Thanks everyone! I did a lot of research over the weekend. I will be calling the LSU veterinary school to see about an appointment. From what I understand, the heart murmur is probably caused from Mitral Valve Disease. I do want to see a cardiologist just to make sure we have all bases covered and know what to expect. Always better to be safe than sorry!


Glad you are going to see the cardio. It's what I would have recommended. It's really important to have an accurate baseline diagnosis so if there is change down the road, the doctors can make decisions based upon how quickly the heart disease is progressing. General practice vets are not always trained and equipped for that. Another great resource is to contact your local Cavalier society/club. Most of them host cardios and eye specialists during their annual shows, and charge very little for the consult. I went to those events off and on for years to have her checked out. Since Tess has been diagnosed with CHF, I have relied on the cardio my vet brings in for consults.

Don't be too worried just yet. Many of these little guys lead long lives these days due to testing and improved breeding. And due to good veterinary care. Tess was diagnosed with the murmur about three years ago; she didn't go into congestive heart failure until November of 2012. She has been on heart meds since and has done very well on them. Her life-threatening illness right now is cancer--so far her heart is doing quite well. 

Keep us posted. I hope your little guy has many more years left! I'm going to PM you a couple sites you can look at for more information, if you haven't already stumbled on them.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Glad you are going to see the cardio. It's what I would have recommended. It's really important to have an accurate baseline diagnosis so if there is change down the road, the doctors can make decisions based upon how quickly the heart disease is progressing. General practice vets are not always trained and equipped for that. Another great resource is to contact your local Cavalier society/club. Most of them host cardios and eye specialists during their annual shows, and charge very little for the consult. I went to those events off and on for years to have her checked out. Since Tess has been diagnosed with CHF, I have relied on the cardio my vet brings in for consults.
> 
> Don't be too worried just yet. Many of these little guys lead long lives these days due to testing and improved breeding. And due to good veterinary care. Tess was diagnosed with the murmur about three years ago; she didn't go into congestive heart failure until November of 2012. She has been on heart meds since and has done very well on them. Her life-threatening illness right now is cancer--so far her heart is doing quite well.
> 
> Keep us posted. I hope your little guy has many more years left! I'm going to PM you a couple sites you can look at for more information, if you haven't already stumbled on them.


 I'm really sorry that Tess is burdened with two illnesses, one of them being cancer. I had not followed her story, OutWest. I am so sorry you and she are going through this!

NewfieMom


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can relate to your feelings. Our rescued 10 year old Golden boy has vision issues, heart issues, as well as some digestive enzyme deficiences that make it a delicate balancing act to keep him healthy. I also think a cardiologist consult is an excellent idea. I'm sorry you are dealing with this with your pup. We are at a point where we get semi-annual echocardiograms to monitor his heart function.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We've had two dogs with very pronounced heart murmurs their entire lives.

Sandy, a lhasa, lived to be almost 17, and Katie, a bichon mix is now somewhere between 12-14 years old and running around like a puppy. We have to slow her down when she gets too excited and begins to cough. Other than that, you'd never know.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a friend who has 3 cavaliers. She shared with me almost all develop heart DXs, but many live long despite them. I hope that is the case you! She has a 12 year old, heart DX in 2005.


----------

